# RADIATA BABY IN FLORIDA



## redrover (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking for a Radiata baby in Florida


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 20, 2010)

you should get a CBW permit, then you can get one from any state. and only buy captive bred!


----------



## redrover (Jul 20, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> you should get a CBW permit, then you can get one from any state. and only buy captive bred!



I am in the process of getting the CBW permit so that I have the option to buy from other areas but if I can find a healthy, captive bred baby locally why not ? I always prefer to buy close to home if possible.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 20, 2010)

i agree it is the best way. just wanted to make sure you know about it.


----------



## redrover (Jul 20, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> i agree it is the best way. just wanted to make sure you know about it.



Thank you for the suggestion and advice, I do appreciate it. I am in no hurry, just want to find a healthy little one. Thanks again !


----------



## coastal (Aug 18, 2010)

or two?


----------



## redrover (Aug 25, 2010)

still waiting on the #2


----------

